# A weekend at Kakadu!



## PythonOwner25 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey all, flew up to Darwin then headed to Kakadu National Park for the weekend (25th - 29th April). Here is just some of what we found, hope you enjoy the photos .




Fresh Water Crocodile (Crocodylus johnsoni) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Frill-necked Lizard (Chlamydosaurus kingii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Frill-necked Lizard (Chlamydosaurus kingii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Frill-necked Lizard (Chlamydosaurus kingii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Arnhem Land Watercourse Dtella (Gehyra pamela) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Juvenile Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr





Burton's Legless Lizard (Lialis burtonis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Golden Tree Snake (Dendrelaphis puctulatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Keelback eating a Dahl's Aquatic Frog by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Greater Black Whip Snake (Demansia papuensis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Northern Small-eyed Snake (Cryptophis pallidiceps) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Orange-naped Snake (Furina ornata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr

Unfortunately many of the Elapids we saw were Roadkill. Especially the exciting ones :x Two Northern Brown Snakes Pseudonaja nuchalis, a Northern death Adder, Pygmy mulga snake, And worst of all, a Top end King Brown, and possibly the rarest snake in the Top End, a very unfortunate Coastal Taipan :evil: Really sucks to see how careless people are on the roads when it comes to slowing down for a snake. Anyway...I'll continue with non-dead stuff...




Water Python (Liasis fuscus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Darwin Carpet Python (Morelia spilota variegata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Darwin Carpet Python (Morelia spilota variegata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Children's Python (Antaresia childreni) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Children's Python (Antaresia childreni) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Arafura File Snake (Acrochordus arafurae) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Arafura File Snake (Acrochordus arafurae) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Roth's Tree Frog (Litoria rothi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Saxicoline Tree frog (Litoria coplandi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Green Tree Frog (Litoria caerulea) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Umbral (Apr 30, 2013)

Great pics! Looks like a few days well spent!


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic photos!


----------



## phatty (Apr 30, 2013)

nice shots
some real nice places at kakadu did you get any photos of the of the water falls


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Apr 30, 2013)

phatty said:


> nice shots
> some real nice places at kakadu did you get any photos of the of the water falls


 I didnt take many landscape photos this time, have taken waterfall shots up there a few years ago. Stunning place.


----------



## reptalica (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice work Matt, shame about the elapids.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 30, 2013)

Great stuff. Shame about the road kill but it's actually better than just after the cane toads came through, there was just nothing!

Were you in the north or south part of Kakadu?


----------



## whyme (Apr 30, 2013)

Amazing pics. Well done! Awsome place to go!!!!!!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Apr 30, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> Great stuff. Shame about the road kill but it's actually better than just after the cane toads came through, there was just nothing!
> 
> Were you in the north or south part of Kakadu?


 Around the Northern area SteveNT


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic  !!!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 30, 2013)

Im driving up to darwin in november, planning to spend a few says in Kakadu. Its amazing the wildlife they have up their, im aways getting photos of different species my family see in their neightbourhood. Normally frillnecks and monitors.


Rick


----------



## Jdawgg910 (May 1, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> Im driving up to darwin in november, planning to spend a few says in Kakadu. Its amazing the wildlife they have up their, im aways getting photos of different species my family see in their neightbourhood. Normally frillnecks and monitors.
> 
> 
> Rick



hope you're driving a 4X4 as the road may be very dangerous or impassible.


----------



## Barrett (May 1, 2013)

Amazing photos! Would love to go up there to herp one day.


----------



## BeZaKa (May 1, 2013)

Amazing photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gus11 (May 1, 2013)

Your paupuensis looks more like a vestigiata


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 1, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> hope you're driving a 4X4 as the road may be very dangerous or impassible.



Yep. Got a lifted 4x4, big muddies, snorkel and diff locks. Coming into the build up im hoping for some water crossings 


Rick


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 1, 2013)

gus11 said:


> Your paupuensis looks more like a vestigiata


 You think so Gus? I was probably 60% paupuensis.. I can post a few more photos if you like.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 1, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> You think so Gus? I was probably 60% paupuensis.. I can post a few more photos if you like.






Greater Black Whip Snake (Demansia papuensis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## SteveNT (May 1, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Around the Northern area SteveNT



If you get a chance check out the southern end of the Park for a few days. In the east is more escarpment but west there is a completely different geology. Not as spectacular (so largely ignored) but really rich in life.


----------



## cheekabee (May 1, 2013)

Wow, mat those are some awesome shots absolutly fantastic, im lost for words. Cant pick a favourite because they are all so good. Did u end up seeing any monitors and surely you would of seen some crocs.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 1, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> If you get a chance check out the southern end of the Park for a few days. In the east is more escarpment but west there is a completely different geology. Not as spectacular (so largely ignored) but really rich in life.


 Yeah Steve will be going back soon hopefully and do plan to go around the south and Nourlangie etc


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 1, 2013)

cheekabee said:


> Wow, mat those are some awesome shots absolutly fantastic, im lost for words. Cant pick a favourite because they are all so good. Did u end up seeing any monitors and surely you would of seen some crocs.


Thanks mate!!! Yeah saw quite a few monitors. Panoptes, Mertensi, Mitchellii and Scalaris but didn't get many chances to photograph them unfortunatley. And yes HEAPS of crocs, mostly Saltys.


----------



## rockethead (May 1, 2013)

Wow fantastic photos
That Darwin python looks great


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 1, 2013)

rockethead said:


> Wow fantastic photos
> That Darwin python looks great


 Thanks, Yeah the Darwin was really nicely coloured!


----------



## Chicken (May 1, 2013)

Looks like a freshy to me Matt!


----------



## gus11 (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, I think it's a vestigiata. I can't give a definitive reason as to why, it's face just doesn't seem paupuensis to me.
Gus


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 2, 2013)

Chicken said:


> View attachment 289292
> Looks like a freshy to me Matt!


I never said it wasnt a freshy!


----------



## Vikingtimbo (May 4, 2013)

Great stuff Matt! I really love the shot of that Greater Black Whip Snake, the photo really brings out the amazing colours on it.

BTW we just don't get enough crocs in the Yarra do we?


----------



## BIGBANG (May 4, 2013)

Awesome photos mate, I'm heading up there on June 1st for 2 weeks, can't wait to see what I can find


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 4, 2013)

Vikingtimbo said:


> Great stuff Matt! I really love the shot of that Greater Black Whip Snake, the photo really brings out the amazing colours on it.
> 
> BTW we just don't get enough crocs in the Yarra do we?


 Haha Cheers Tim, Yeah a few crocs in the Yarra would be nice!


----------



## NicG (May 8, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Yeah saw quite a few monitors. Panoptes, Mertensi, Mitchellii and Scalaris but didn't get many chances to photograph them unfortunately.



How were you differentiating between Mitchelli and Mertensi? On the basis of size alone, or markings as well? Any photos of Mitchelli at all?


----------



## PythonOwner25 (May 8, 2013)

NicG said:


> How were you differentiating between Mitchelli and Mertensi? On the basis of size alone, or markings as well? Any photos of Mitchelli at all?


 Mertens are bigger and even when juvenile, have a much bulkier look to them. the mitchelli was a lot smaller, and although juvenile, you could tell by its long and slender shape. and unfortunately it got away before we could get close enough for photos.


----------



## pdsn99 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi nice photo's

Also just got back from NT, here I found this little guy in Kakadu (Ubirr).

Any ideas what it is?


----------



## 007_lizards (Jul 10, 2013)

pdsn99 said:


> Hi nice photo's
> 
> Also just got back from NT, here I found this little guy in Kakadu (Ubirr).
> 
> ...


Looks like a two-lined dragon to me (Diporiphora bilineata)


----------



## sharky (Jul 10, 2013)

Amazing photos  I can't choose a favorite, they are all so good


----------



## krusty (Aug 9, 2013)

Great photos,thanks.i would love to get up there for a look one day.


----------

